# Pundamelia nyererei variants



## lumpy (Nov 14, 2003)

I am new to Victorians having bred mostly peacocks and tangs. I have some F-1 Nyererei mwanza ,some Nyererei Ruti Island, and some Nyererei Python Island. I know they have to be kept in seperate tanks but is there much difference in them. Also, can I put any peacocks in with them? Thanks for any help.


----------



## nick a (Apr 9, 2004)

Not much difference in the behaviours or the keeping of different nyererei variants. Females can look next to identical--hence the keeping in separate tanks issue. Peacocks will not survive with them. Mbunas are the primary choice from Malawi for mixes with these guys.


----------



## supafly (Dec 17, 2003)

I am thinking of adding some 2" X. Kyoga flameback and X. dayglow to my tropheus tank. Do you think these victorians can handle it with a bunch of 3" tropheus? Or is it the other way around? I've never keep the Victorians before and have recently developed this ich. Got to scratch it!

So it not a good idea to add more than one variant to a tank, even if it not for breeding purposes? appreciate any help.


----------



## dementedarego (May 8, 2008)

SUPAFLY

The Kyogas and dayglows, are both Xystichromis sp. and they will cross breed if there are any females. Also I am not sure that the mix would work in the long run.

LUMPY

There are many small differences in the fish, when they are 3-4in adults you will start to see the differences.

IMO, Mwanza and Rutis are very similar but Pythons get alot of black in their bodies.


----------



## supafly (Dec 17, 2003)

breeding or any cross breeding between the species is not a concern as it is not my intention. My objective is to have a few males of each species to display and if it take a few females to do, so be it, however I don't care for breeding at the moment. As for mixing with tropheus, does anyone know or have experience with this mix? I am thinking of adding 6 Kyogas and 6 dayglows, 3m3f ratio, in with about 30 3" tropheus.


----------



## dementedarego (May 8, 2008)

Why would you want to put the 2 together?


----------



## Tezr (Sep 12, 2006)

dementedarego said:


> Why would you want to put the 2 together?


He said for display and they do not look a like so I do not see it as an issue other than you will probably only get one male of each to color. I would try a trio of each.


----------



## nyree (Nov 17, 2008)

I keep my ruti's with my malawi's, mbuna etc. There perfectly fine. in fact i have a female ruti holding at present.


----------



## patrickeriksson (May 26, 2007)

supafly said:


> I am thinking of adding some 2" X. Kyoga flameback and X. dayglow to my tropheus tank. Do you think these victorians can handle it with a bunch of 3" tropheus? Or is it the other way around? I've never keep the Victorians before and have recently developed this ich. Got to scratch it!
> 
> So it not a good idea to add more than one variant to a tank, even if it not for breeding purposes? appreciate any help.


The Xystichromis sp. "Kyoga flameback" and Xystichromis sp. "dayglow" should work well together in a display tank, but yes, they will most likely cross breed. If you have no intention of keeping any fry then I don't see a problem mixing the two species, but I have no idea how they will match up with the Tropheus. Also keep in mind that both these species grow quite big so you need a decent size tank.


----------

